# Keeping plants down



## SirSaul (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok well I have A lightly planted Malawi tank. I was wondering how do you keep you plants from being uprooted if all the Africans just want to dig? I can't keep any of my plants down.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats basically the problem you will have keeping africans in a tank with live plants. You might try things like anubia and java ferns that are tied to the rocks, but that isn't a guarantee they will leave them alone.


----------

